# Do I need both NAKED LUNCH and JEST?



## curlyqmishee (Apr 3, 2006)

I have naked lunch and bought JEST forgetting that I already have naked lunch...they look quite similar but JEST seems a little more shimmery.  

Should I return the Jest and get something else?   It looks like a great lid color.   But  I hate having colors that are almost exactly alike...like budding beauty and sushi flower! 

Thanks!


----------



## Brianne (Apr 3, 2006)

They don't look alike on me (then again I'm pretty pale - NW20).
Jest is more peachy than Naked Lunch, which is a nude/peach on me.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_They don't look alike on me (then again I'm pretty pale - NW20).
Jest is more peachy than Naked Lunch, which is a nude/peach on me._

 
 ITA, Jest on me (NC20) is more peachy whereas Naked Lunch is straight up beige.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 3, 2006)

I seem to be in the minority on this, but I actually find Naked Lunch a bit more peachy/warm than Jest.

Jest is like a cool peach with silvery frost, whereas Naked Lunch is a slightly warmer peachy-beige. On me, Jest almost seems to have a tiny hint of pink in it compared to NL (probably because Jest is cooler). At any rate, I much prefer Jest. The differences are subtle, but on me, Jest is somehow much more flattering. Oh, I'm a blonde neutral-ish PPP, BTW.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 3, 2006)

thank you very much ladies!


----------



## Trax (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_ITA, Jest on me (NC20) is more peachy whereas Naked Lunch is straight up beige._

 
Same here... I wouldn't even consider comparing the two colors because they're so different. And with Budding Beauty and Sushi Flower, look very similiar, but Sushi Flower is less vibrant and more flaky on me than Budding Beauty. My friend works at MAC and for the next few weeks they have to wear Budding Beauty and Fashionably Fuchsia lipstick, and Budding Beauty looks fabulous!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2006)

moved to recs


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_I seem to be in the minority on this, but I actually find Naked Lunch a bit more peachy/warm than Jest.

Jest is like a cool peach with silvery frost, whereas Naked Lunch is a slightly warmer peachy-beige. On me, Jest almost seems to have a tiny hint of pink in it compared to NL (probably because Jest is cooler)._

 
I agree.  I couldn't decide in the store so I got both and they are different so it worked out.


----------

